# Burton Outlast Tech Jacket



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Has anybody tried on this jacket/ have this jacket? If so, how is it?


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

I've got this jacket, and it's wonderful... it's got pockets on top of pockets... great for iPods, goggles, nunchucks and throwing stars.

It's not heavy enough to wear without layers in extreme cold, but a pretty versatile, all season jacket with a removable hood. By and large, my favorite jacket of the ones I own.


----------

